# Anyone using storenvy, how is business? Sales?



## CTYankeegirl (Sep 5, 2010)

For those of you using storenvy, how do you like it? How is business traffic? Do you make a reasonable amount of money per month? How is the quality of their printed tees?
Thanks!!


----------



## Kevin Chen (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you mean printing picture on the stone?


----------



## BlackSilence (Sep 20, 2010)

I really like it compared to BigCartel.com

I get about 10 to 15 visitors a day, but then again i haven't marketed the site yet. The facebook app is pretty cool. And the fact that its free is awesome. I don't use their printing services since I have my own DTG Machine that I'm going to use to print my shirts.


----------



## CTYankeegirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! Do you have your own domain name and if so, does it come up in the browser bar as just your domain or your domain plus storenvy?


----------



## BlackSilence (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent a PM of my site(s) so you can see what they are like with storenvy.


----------



## CTYankeegirl (Sep 5, 2010)

BlackSilence said:


> Sent a PM of my site(s) so you can see what they are like with storenvy.


Cool! Thanks!


----------

